

1. Design; 2. Slicy; 3. Profit - Tim Van Damme - Killswitch
http://macrabbit.com/slicy/#

======
ollysb
Very nice job, manual cutups are definitely a bit of a chore and having the
assets update automatically is sweet. I take it you have to save the assets
again after an update in photoshop though? If that is the case maybe you could
serve the assets on localhost? This would be incredibly useful, it would mean
I could save changes in photoshop and then refresh a web page and see the
updates.

